# Headache Rack Plz Vote



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

I can't decide on the style I want.....plz vote lol


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

Way better vis with mesh. I am tall, so that makes louvered not ideal as well.


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

Pristine PM ltd;975055 said:


> Way better vis with mesh. I am tall, so that makes louvered not ideal as well.


Thats why they put mirrors on the side of the truck. Louvered


----------



## JB2311 (Nov 6, 2008)

who makes those racks and what do they cost?


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

Pro Tech and they're like $500....I think I'm going louvered, gives a better look "imo"


----------



## cubanb343 (Dec 13, 2007)

I like the louvered a little more. Nice find, those things look good.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

anyone have any of these racks and care to post pictures??


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

thesnowman269;975074 said:


> Thats why they put mirrors on the side of the truck. Louvered


They also put a rear view mirror in trucks...


----------



## branr1 (Dec 20, 2009)

There are a few of the Pro Tech Cab Protectors in use up here at the Top of Alaska where I work. They look to be a really nice unit. I'm running a louvered RKI Cab Protector on my truck and it provides great visibility.

In the pictures in this thread you can see my Cab Protector and also get an Idea how easy it is to see through the Louvers. Buy the Way I love the RKI Cab Protector and I got it for around $300 locally here in Alaska, you guy down south can probably get them a little cheaper there.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=97386&highlight=My+Alaskan


----------



## bossman1352 (Jan 6, 2010)

I personally like the look of the louvered rack better. Here in New Hampshire and Vermont everyone and their mother has a louvered one. If I wanted to go different, I would go Louvered. Also If you want another idea, check out a highway products rack.


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

I like the look of the louvered ones better.


----------



## bossman1352 (Jan 6, 2010)

bossman1352;976192 said:


> I personally like the look of the louvered rack better. Here in New Hampshire and Vermont everyone and their mother has a louvered one. If I wanted to go different, I would go Louvered. Also If you want another idea, check out a highway products rack.


everyone and their mother has the mesh in new hampshire and vermont,


----------



## wellnermp (Dec 15, 2009)

EGLC;975603 said:


> anyone have any of these racks and care to post pictures??


Here's mine. I don't have any straight on shots, but you get the idea. I have liked the Pro-Tech racks for a while and I like that you can customize them. I got the ears for disco lights and put my remote control spot lights on there. you can also get them with or without goal posts, 1 disco light ear or 2, or none. I like the mesh for tying stuff onto it, ladders, big beams, long lumber, things like that.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

You pull your X-Mas tree out of the ground with a tow strap too? I thought I was the only one that did that. Cutting it takes too long hahahaha. Nice truck.


----------



## andcon83 (Dec 10, 2005)

I like the mesh...


----------



## wellnermp (Dec 15, 2009)

DeereFarmer;977523 said:


> You pull your X-Mas tree out of the ground with a tow strap too? I thought I was the only one that did that. Cutting it takes too long hahahaha. Nice truck.


Haha, thanks. Yeah, just like the Grizwald family Christmas!


----------

